# Dress Pants Becoming Shiny...



## vliou (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello all!

This topic strikes close to my heart as the worst thing that could possibly happen to my clothes is that it becomes shiny. While I do take measures, such as not dry cleaning, to avoid this, it ultimately happens.

My question today is...does the "coarseness" of the fabric matter? I recently purchased 3 pairs of simple 100% wool dress pants for $75 each. I planned to just wear the heck out of them (not for work, and for nothing formal, just for flying or driving). Bought em at Moores, the fabric is, of course, not even close to a Samuelsohn or a Canali, but would these resist the "shine" factor longer?

I am hoping to head over to Harry Rosen this week to pick up a few Samuelsohn's (on sale for at least 30% off!). Anybody have experience with the shine-factor of these pants?

I understand that the "shine" is from sitting on it too much and from excessive dry cleaning (which I don't do)...so...

Thanks so much!
Vincent L.


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 9, 2006)

My understanding is that the "wetter" looking the finish, the easier it is to acquire that dreadful sheen.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

vliou:

Here's what's in *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes*, Clothes Care Chapter:

Just sitting on a garment can compress the fibers and cause a shine. Also too much dry cleaning can damage a garment by drying out the natural oils in the fabric, thus shortening the life and sometimes giving a shine to the fabric. If you already have some shine on your garment you may want to experiment with an ironing cloth. It's a damp cloth (like a linen or cotton kitchen towel) that is placed on top of the garment so that the iron doesn't touch it directly.

Or place the damp towel over the shine and use a steamer to remove the shine. The damp cloth adds extra steam and protects the fabric from shine. If it's a stubborn shine a little white vinegar may be used on the shine before the steam.


----------



## Flaoutlet (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, a "wetter looking" fabric is a good description of fabrics more prone to shining. Worsteds and the fabrics you described should be less prone, gabardines are more prone (and hence serges...).

Rosen's is a great operation, ask your salesperson to explain it, and to steer you away from fabrics more prone.

TM


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I have found that using a Kent clothes brush (and not other, less expensive, clothes brushes) I can actually remove the shine.


----------



## Flaoutlet (Nov 13, 2006)

vliou said:


> Anybody knows where Merino wool fits in?
> 
> It's always a shame that Harry Rosen doesn't carry thicker material (such as a Worsted) during the summer. Gotta keep waiting!
> 
> ...


Merino wool is usually woven as a worsted or something similar, not as "hard" a finish. This means it will not shine as easy as a "hard" finish (ie. gab & serge).

TM


----------



## Fashionslave (Sep 20, 2003)

Another factor that contributes to shine is sitting on leather seats.Therefore,merely driving back and forth to work can add to the shine.The odds of removing shine ,however, are about as likely as growing hair on a bald palate.One may be able to minimalize,but not remove shine altogether.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Sorry to be thick, but what do you mean when you characterize a fabric as "wet" or "dry"?


----------



## Fashionslave (Sep 20, 2003)

I would surmize that "wet" denotes a glossy surfaced fabric,whereas "dry" indicates a matte,non-shiny finish.


----------



## dee_dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Shine vs. Sheen*

I see a number of suits advertised as having "sheen" (and not just sharkskin, either). They otherwise appear to be pretty regular-wear suits in all aspects, to my untrained eye. Sheen good, shine bad? Or is the evil to be addressed shine in specific areas, e.g. the seat?


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification. Guess I'm just thick.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

This recalls the epic poem by Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs, "Bottle of Wine."

...Bottle of wine,
Fruit of the vine,
When you gonna let me get sober?
Leave me alone,
Let me go home,
Let me go home and start over

A pain in my head,
There's bugs in my bed,
My pants are so old that they shine
Out on the street,
I beg the people I meet,
To buy me a bottle of wine...

Had only he logged on here, we could have helped him with at least one of his problems.


----------

